# Crossbow on fresh cut grass



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have used Crossbow in the yard with good results earlier in the year. I'm using Crossbow because I have it, and it has worked good. My concern is now with warmer weather I'm mowing more and I was wondering how hard the Crossbow would be on fresh cut grass. The weeds would still have plenty of leaves for the spray to be effective.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As long as you did not exceed recommended dosages, you should be fine. Grass(hay) seems to be more durable after it has been mowed at least once. Several herbicides recommend application on new seedings AFTER the hay has been taken at least once. Mowing encourages root expansion and vitality.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm concerned about the cut stem wicking in the spray because the grass hasn't had time to heal. I only get one cutting of grass hay so I have never had to spray soon after cutting.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wethay said:


> I'm concerned about the cut stem wicking in the spray because the grass hasn't had time to heal. I only get one cutting of grass hay so I have never had to spray soon after cutting.


I don't think you need to worry about cut stem uptake....."absorption" into the leaf and stem is how most herbicides are designed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the input Mike. Hope to get some sprayed when the kids are gone this weekend, and if the weatherman is right we have the weather for it.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know it's what you have left over but I'd have to ask what are you trying to kill? Crossbow is pretty expensive as a weed killer.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It was purchased for Blackberries and Poison Oak. I'm now using it on thistles (both Canadian and Bull) Tansey Ragwort, Dandelions and some Clover. I understand that there are other products out there that are less expensive that would be as, if not more effective. This jug was purchased with good intentions and life got in the way so it is two years old now but still seems to be effective. My thought is it's payed for and works so buying something less expensive and having to take the Crossbow to a hazardous waste disposal day wouldn't save me any.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Understand, just had to ask. keep in mind that most of this stuff will last a very long time.


----------

